# career advice



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

i was told that i should post this here, and that there are many people out there wondering what i am and so on and so forth... i am just quoting myself, but if you have any information or advice i greatly appreciate it... also does someone know where i can get info about a short term class at the denver culinary school? it was said to be for people in my circumstances

ok, I am in college right now and have been wondering what exactly i am going to do for a living after i get out of college. i am currently tossing around several occupations and careers, however, all of these options go in VERY different directions, one of which is to become a professional chef, or restraunt(I still spell that wrong), or even becoming a baker and opening up a bakery shop. My question to everyone here, professional chefs, restraunt owners, and recreational chefs, how difficult and unreasonable is something like this? and how important is it for me to go through cooking school? i had considered transferring to the culinary institute in denver, but thats a MIGHTY big leap, and I need to be dang sure of exactly what I will be doing... also it would mean leaving my friends and everything and starting college over again. I just need some advice and opinions of what i would be getting myself into. all opinions and advice are welcomed and appreciated. thankyou... I have also been tossing around the idea of writing my own cookbook... anyways. thankyou."
__________________


----------



## asnutter (Jan 26, 2007)

not very difficult at all for you to get into the industry...
there are many ways you could get your foot in the door...
i would suggest that you get a job at a "reputable" restaurant to see if the job, pace, atmosphere and experience is something you could do as a career...
You have to love this job/industry as the hours, work, and atmosphere are VERY demanding, long, and stressful...
It can be extremely rewarding in the long run...(and not just monetarily)
Most culinary school will teach you the basics, the right way, the first time...
What you do with those basics is entirely up to you...
I went to culinary school...I teach at a culinary school...
Training, education, and practice is essential for success...
Where you get those is your call...
Best of luck!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Don't. Not unless:
You know absolutely for sure that no one has written one anything like it before.
It will appeal to millions of people (or at least many, many thousands).
You are willing to do all the work developing the recipes, writing the text, testing the recipes, etc. (or have the means to pay others to help you).
You are able to get permission for all recipes you take from other sources, or are able to adapt them sufficiently so that they are now yours.
You really know how to write a recipe so that people can follow it easily and get the result you want them to get.
You already have an agent who can get you a good deal with a reputable publisher. Or, if you expect to go the self-publishing route, you are working with a company that gives you good service and truly helpful assistance for all the money you pay them even while you do all the work.
You have ways to promote the book, since publishers do virtually nothing for first-time authors, and not much even for some experienced authors.
You have lots of money you are able to lose without blinking, because it is rare that a cookbook actually makes money for its author.
I edit cookbooks for a living, and trust me, writing one will get you deeper in debt, and more exhausted, than you could ever imagine. The new cookbook authors who get published by the big publishers are few and far between, and the ones who self-publish and are lucky enough to get picked up by a real commercial publisher are ever rarer. For every Paula Deen, there are thousands and thousands of others whose books go nowhere.


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks alot everyone, this advice helped out quite a bit, and maybe, i will just write my own cookbook for myself instead of publication, but this summer i think i will try and get a job at one of the many restraunts here in town, thanks again everyone... by the way, does anyone know of how i can get information on the culinary arts school in denver? like different classes, programs and etc.? thanks


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

That's interesting.

I picked up a few copies of a beautifu sushi/Japanese cookbook at a bookstore for $5, and almost felt guilty. 

It had to have cost $5 just for the paper, not counting the all the work of writing it, and prepress and printing work. The photography alone must have run $100K.

I guess the secret is that everybody loses money on it. 

Terry


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

well, i have another question for everyone, i am now throwing the idea around of opening and running my own business, a restraunt. my question is how hard is it to make it in the business? what is the likelyhood of failure? and does anyone have some experiences of opening a restraunt? thanks everyone.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Have you written your business plan yet? Have you started to find funding? Do you know how to fix plumbing and HVAC? Do you know how to calculate menu prices based on you variable and fixed costs? Do you know how to order food from purveyors, and do you have cash to pay for it? Have you checked with your local health and buildings departments to find out what they require? Do you have much experience hiring, supervising, and firing people? Do you have a trustworthy lawyer, insurance agent, real estate agent or landlord, and banker? Do you know how to get publicity for free? 

My point is: have you ever run a business before, one that requires the input of many people, and much money, and much time and effort and hard work?


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

no to everything... i am only 21 years old, still in school, been in college for almost 3 years now and have no major (and no... i am not a slacker...) i have no real motivation for anything yet, no idea what i want to do after college, no idea of anything pretty much, and i have no real limitations. im very smart and very hard working and come from a fairly well off family... so there are more than a couple of choices available to me and im simply trying to figure out where i belong... or at least where i would like to belong.

as for all those things you listed off, i have not done research on things like that yet because of the vagueness of what i want. but once im sure of what i want, i will do all that is neccessary to achieve my goals.


----------



## sswordfish (Aug 23, 2006)

sounds like your ready


----------

